# PIN REMOVAL TOOL



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Where can you get the tool used to remove the pins in bracelets from,so I can throw the hammer and chisel away!









MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Mike,

Let me know which type you need and I can obtain you one.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Is there more than one type? all the pins I have come across seem to be the same diameter.

thanks MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

This one is a nice Swiss one, Supplied with spacer for use with three thickness of bracelets. We will have some of these in a couple of days. The price is Â£12.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

That looks better than the hammer and chisel! Do I contact you via your sales site to buy one?

MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Yes please or by email.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I now have these tools in stock. It makes light work of shortening the bracelets without marking them. It even comes with a spare pusher pin.


----------

